# Equal Playingfield !!!!



## NCFRC (Aug 4, 2005)

I know this has been discussed many times but to help out other tracks the SPEC battery rule has to be addressed.

The bottom line is you can't run the old original Spec packs against the new Speed Spec packs !!!

The difference is huge !!! The original ones kick their butt big time !!!

Trinity says there's NO problem with them , which I partially agree , if everyone runs the new cells.

If your going to run SPEC packs then your going to have to outlaw the old ones for an equal playing field!!!!

Hope this helps , fair is fair

R.S.


----------



## The Jet (Sep 25, 2001)

I thought people got into "spec" racing so they DIDN'T have to be in the battery of the month club. So your saying the guy's who bought batteries awhile back, took care of them because they can't afford new ones, can no longer run them??? What's actually fair here???
I don't run those type of classes, but I hear why people like them, and this goes against the spirit of the class.

My .02 for what its worth :tongue: .
 Later, Bret


----------



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

I'd kind of have to agree. You're going to penalize the guys that have old packs because the new ones can't run with them?  Make a guy (like Bret says) who has taken care of his older packs so he DOESN'T have to buy new packs buy new ones? Sounds like it's Trinity or their supplier that has dropped the ball with the new cells. And people think spec is supposed to "level" the playing field? :lol: In racing there will be one way or another that a person looks to gain an advantage, spec or not........


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

I always thought the crappy cells from each case of batteries went into the spec packs. 

-Rich


----------



## NCFRC (Aug 4, 2005)

I agree with you guys 100% but with Trinity changing their Spec Cell supplier its changed the game and everyone who wants an edge will be hunting for the old original cells.

No , I'm not in favor of buying batteries every time a new one comes out either,,,,,,,,,,What do you think should be done to keep it fair ???

The original Spec packs would discharge at over 1800 mah and had respectable voltage,,,, The new ones barely discharge at 1500 and have considerably less voltage,,,, all done at a modest 10 amp load on GFX.

Tracks that have spec classes have to do something to address this !!!!

R.S.


----------



## NCFRC (Aug 4, 2005)

Rich Chang said:


> I always thought the crappy cells from each case of batteries went into the spec packs.
> 
> -Rich


The Spec cells have always been their own breed so there really was no bottom of the pile packs ,,, its all a chance as the packs are assembled randomly without any matching of cells, the most fair way.

When you buy for example 3800 bulk cells from a discount house alot of those have been cycled by a matcher but didn't meet the grade so they sold them off at a cheap price,,,,beware unless your just banging around the yard.


----------



## Tommygun43 (Nov 17, 2002)

I think the crew in Plattburgh NY has this spec type racing figured out pretty good. They basically allow the cells that were roar legal from the previous year. (3800's will be legal for that class this season.) Then they run a club motor (green machine 3), you are given the motor at registration. Then a max rollout. 
There wasn't an issue getting them from the battery suppliers, or they get good used cells from the pro guys.
Moving up a class is simple, just change the motor/battery and rollout.


----------



## smokefan (Mar 22, 2004)

Guess when my son runs spec this winter with our old packs. He should run good then. 

TommyGun I like that idea.


----------



## mr_meat68 (Jan 30, 2005)

i think they should all be allowed for now. if they show a noticable advantage, then figure out what to do.

just say you get whooped by someone using GP cells, swap packs for the next heat and race again. if he still whoops you then it's not the batteries.

i can almost guarantee anyone that has gp packs laying around from last year, they'll be junk anyway.


----------



## connerrc (Jun 25, 2004)

The first new 6 cell spec packs were crap. Trinity address this issue and the battery was improved. When you get one of the new packs make sure the wires on the battery are a stiff wire. These batterys don't show as good of numbers as the GP cells, but they will out run any new or old GP pack. The runtime on these cells are so much higer your not going to have as high discharge numbers. Don't go by numbers go by Laps on the track. Just my 2 cents. Steve................


----------



## NCFRC (Aug 4, 2005)

AS I've gotten older I've learned to be more open minded and " YES " trinity has improved their latest Speed Spec packs .

I had Trinity send me direct a sample of their latest packs and I can say they didn't pick out a good one to send me as one of the cells was dented ???

But here's the latest results , I cycle all my specs at 5 amp charge , 10 amp discharge " if you run the 2226 spec motor that amp draw is darn close.

The latest batch has incredible run time , 1930 mah @ 10 amps , the IR is a little high at 32-35 , and the voltage at 240 sec was 4.68 , not bad.

Compared to an original Spec pack which runs for 1850 mah @ 10 amps , the IR is a little better at 24-26 , and the voltage at 240 sec was 4.79, pretty close.

Only time will tell which runs better on the track , good luck racing :thumbsup: 

R.S.


----------



## NCFRC (Aug 4, 2005)

Read previous reply


----------



## DynoMoHum (Sep 25, 2001)

In theory spec batteries are a good idea... however as you've seen... if/when the supplier needs to change for what ever reason... your stuck with some racer disparity during the transistion...

There really is no solution to the problem... No battery manufacturer can maintain and/or produce the same cell forever.


----------

